# Budgies in avery



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

hi I have an avery outside with 26 budgies in they have an outside flight and a covered in area for sleeping do they need some form of heat in the winter they were bred in there in spring this year.I do cover the avery with covers that pull down so that no draughts can get in.If they do need heat any ideas of what heating would be safe:thumbup1:


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

They do not require heating in the winter as long as they have been acclimatised, although it is very important that they have plenty of shelter from the wind. Not sure at night, but during the day too.

It is very easy for them to get a wind chill which can be fatal.

I cover my whole flights in perpex during winter months, they still get plenty of light but no wind chill  Then they have an indoor area where they come and go as they please.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advise great help I have put some perspex to cover outside flight,last year I put a oil filled rad in the entrance of the sleeping part but my leccy bill was unbelievable:thumbup1:


----------



## rosabuzard (Dec 27, 2009)

really cool!


----------

